# عايز اهاجر و اهلي مش مقتنعين



## Man Of Gd (9 سبتمبر 2012)

اهلا
أنا يا جماعة انا عايز اهاجر بس المشكلة اني اصغر من السن اللي مسموح بيه فطبعا عايز اهاجر مع اهلي اصل خلاص مصر بقت ما شاء الله بتتخرب على دماغنا بس هما مش مقتنعين بكدة و بما اني في الثانوية العامة فكان نفسي اخدها من حتة نضيفة بس اللي عايز اعرفه ايه احسن بلد انا كنت بفكر في كندا بس قلت اخد ارئكم و ازاي اقنع اهلي و مع العلم انهم من النوع اللي بينشف دماغوا اوي​


----------



## Man Of Gd (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*


Man Of Gd قال:



اهلا
أنا يا جماعة انا عايز اهاجر بس المشكلة اني اصغر من السن اللي مسموح بيه فطبعا عايز اهاجر مع اهلي اصل خلاص مصر بقت ما شاء الله بتتخرب على دماغنا بس هما مش مقتنعين بكدة و بما اني في الثانوية العامة فكان نفسي اخدها من حتة نضيفة بس اللي عايز اعرفه ايه احسن بلد انا كنت بفكر في كندا بس قلت اخد ارئكم و ازاي اقنع اهلي و مع العلم انهم من النوع اللي بينشف دماغوا اوي​

أنقر للتوسيع...


*
?????


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*حدد هدفك الأول ...أنت لسة بتسأل عن البلد*
*معنى كدة ان الموضوع فى دماغك مجرد فكرة *


----------



## Critic (9 سبتمبر 2012)

استنى شوية القرارات دى متتاخدش بسهولة كدة
فكر كويس ولو القرار نهائى واهلك مش موافقين دلوقت استنى لما تقدر تستقل ماديا وهاجر من غيرهم


----------



## Man Of Gd (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*المشكلة مش ماديا المشكلة قانونيا و تاني حاجة انا محدد كندا بس بقول يمكن عندكو اماكن احسن *​


----------



## tamav maria (9 سبتمبر 2012)

الهجره دلوقتي مش بسهوله
الاول تروح تسأل في القنصليات الاجنبيه في مصر
عن شروط الهجره والمؤهلات المطلوبه
واعتقد كندا ونيوزيلاندا من اسهل بلاد الهجره حاليا
وربنا يوفقك
ودايما خلي ربنا يرشدك للطريق الصح


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Man Of Gd قال:


> *المشكلة مش ماديا المشكلة قانونيا و تاني حاجة انا محدد كندا بس بقول يمكن عندكو اماكن احسن *​


*هو أنت طالع ( تصيف ) يا مان ؟*
*فيه محامين كنديين بيتولوا مواضيع الهجرة ...وعلى قدر معلوماتى ان اللغة الفرنسية أساس مطلوب*
*وماعرفش بصراحة حكاية السن دى ...اللى اعرفه مؤهلات رجال الأعمال والأوراق اللى بتطلب منهم *


----------



## Man Of Gd (9 سبتمبر 2012)

netta قال:


> الهجره دلوقتي مش بسهوله
> الاول تروح تسأل في القنصليات الاجنبيه في مصر
> عن شروط الهجره والمؤهلات المطلوبه
> واعتقد كندا ونيوزيلاندا من اسهل بلاد الهجره حاليا
> ...



*كندا سهلة دا فين دا انت معندكيش خلفية و لا ايه دا انا عشان اهاجر للحتة الانجليزي لازم يكون ليا شغلة في لستة الوظايف و نعادل الشهادة و هستنى بتاع 35 شهر و يكون معايا شهادة ايلتس جايب فيها مش فاكر كام اما نيوزلندا حر دا اسوان جمبها تلج على حسب اللي بسمعه*​


----------



## tamav maria (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Man Of Gd قال:


> *كندا سهلة دا فين دا انت معندكيش خلفية و لا ايه دا انا عشان اهاجر للحتة الانجليزي لازم يكون ليا شغلة في لستة الوظايف و نعادل الشهادة و هستنى بتاع 35 شهر و يكون معايا شهادة ايلتس جايب فيها مش فاكر كام اما نيوزلندا حر دا اسوان جمبها تلج على حسب اللي بسمعه*​



مين قالك ان نيوزيلاندا حر جدا
انا رحت نيوزيلاندا كتير جوها مافيش اجمل منه
طب ها هو ده الكلام اللي انا قولته لك 
روح القنصليه واسأل علي الشروط والوظائف المطلوبه
وطبعا لازم تعدي امتحان انجليزي واعتقد لازم تجيب سبعه ونص من عشره علي الاقل


----------



## Man Of Gd (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*لو عالانجليزي مافيش اسهل منه انا بتكلمه من وانا عندي اربعة اصلا بس هشوف نيوزلاندا يا ترى مفتوحة عالم و مليانة مدن ولا شغل ارياف حبا*​


----------



## tamav maria (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههه
ارياف ؟؟؟؟؟؟
دي من اجمل مدن العالم ونظيفه جدا وراقيه جدا
اغلب شعبها من استراليا
ولنا كنييستين هناك


----------



## Man Of Gd (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*و التعليم زي بتاع الكنديين و الفلنديين*​


----------



## tamav maria (9 سبتمبر 2012)

انا ما اعرفش الكنديين والفنلديين بيتعلموا ازاي
انا اعرف ان التعليم هناك علي مستوي عالي


----------



## Man Of Gd (9 سبتمبر 2012)

فنلندا لاولي و كندا الثانية و ماما مصر ال136 بس خلاص اشوف نيوزلاندا على الله بس يكونو بيتكلمو زى الانجليز اللي مبفهمش منهم حاجة​


----------



## tamav maria (9 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههه
بصراحه ماما مصر مالهاش نمره خالص
جرب نيوزيلاند وربنا يوفقك للي فيه الخير
والانجليزي بتعهم واضح جدا ومفهوم 
ولو انت تعليمك انجليزي من صغرك 
يبقي مافيش مشكله في اللغه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*تقريبًا سمعت ان هولندا فاتحة اللجوء الدينى للمسيحيين المصريين .. مش متأكدة بس سمعت الكلام دة *


----------



## Man Of Gd (9 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تقريبًا سمعت ان هولندا فاتحة اللجوء الدينى للمسيحيين المصريين .. مش متأكدة بس سمعت الكلام دة *




*و الله يبقى احسن بس في مشكلة صغنونة انا بتكلم طشاش هولندي و انا في البطاقة مسلم يعنى الموضوع بايظ بايظ ال لو عندكو حل*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*بسالك هل اهلك حيتكفلو بمصاريف دراستك؟ اذا إي
عندك بريطانيا فيها كولج مخصص للي في سنك
وماخلصو دراسه في بلدهم تقدر تاخذ شهاده الثانويه وتدش الجامعه*


----------



## Man Of Gd (9 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *بسالك هل اهلك حيتكفلو بمصاريف دراستك؟ اذا إي
> عندك بريطانيا فيها كولج مخصص للي في سنك
> وماخلصو دراسه في بلدهم تقدر تاخذ شهاده الثانويه وتدش الجامعه*



*لا انا هتكفل بالمصاريف و انا كلمت ناس و ردو بس واضح ان الايميل بتاعهم اتهكر :giveup:*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*انت قاعد تستهبل ولا تتمسخر علي؟ الحمد الله والشكر الله لا يبلانا
اذا صادق دز لي رساله وبجيب لك معلومات اللي راسلتهم واميلهم تهكر*


----------



## Man Of Gd (9 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *انت قاعد تستهبل ولا تتمسخر علي؟ الحمد الله والشكر الله لا يبلانا
> اذا صادق دز لي رساله وبجيب لك معلومات اللي راسلتهم واميلهم تهكر*



*انا بهزر انا اقصد بقالهم فترة ما بيردوش مع انهم ليهم وزنهم و اسمها EF و انا ش بتمسخر حاشا *​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

> انا بهزر انا اقصد بقالهم فترة ما بيردوش مع انهم ليهم وزنهم و اسمها EF و انا ش بتمسخر حاشا


شنو هذه؟ وش هو الاسم الكامل؟ اي جهه هذه؟


----------



## Man Of Gd (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*ُEducation First but more commonly known as EF and their website www.ef.com*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*دزيت لك رساله ... *


----------



## Man Of Gd (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*يعنى ايه دريت؟؟ بس الرسالة وصلت*​


----------



## candy shop (9 سبتمبر 2012)

لما الكل يهاجر نسيب بلدنا للاخوان وده طبعا عز الطلب 

دى مصر يا جماعه ام الدنيا غصب عن اى اخوانى 

اوعوا تسيبوا مصر ربنا اكيد هيتدخل فى الوقت المناسب هو اللى بارك مصر وقال مبارك شعبى مصر 

وزارتها العائله المقدسه  بقى معقول ربنا هيسبها تضيع مننا مش ممكن 
​


----------



## Man Of Gd (9 سبتمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> لما الكل يهاجر نسيب بلدنا للاخوان وده طبعا عز الطلب
> 
> دى مصر يا جماعه ام الدنيا غصب عن اى اخوانى
> 
> ...



دجنا هنشوف ايام و تاني حاجة انا عايز في بيئة نضيفة و تعليم نضيف و ناس حلوة الناس بقت هنا وحشة انا حاسس اني مش جزء من هنا


----------



## candy shop (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Man Of Gd قال:


> دجنا هنشوف ايام و تاني حاجة انا عايز في بيئة نضيفة و تعليم نضيف و ناس حلوة الناس بقت هنا وحشة انا حاسس اني مش جزء من هنا



ربنا يختارلك الصالح ويدبر كل امورك
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*



			دجنا هنشوف ايام و تاني حاجة انا عايز في بيئة نضيفة و تعليم نضيف و ناس حلوة الناس بقت هنا وحشة انا حاسس اني مش جزء من هنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شنو يعني لايكون فاكر الدول الاوربيه مهيئه لك كل شئ على فكره هم مبداهم اللي مامعوهش مايلزموش لاتحلم انك تجي على جنه ومافي تعليم ببلاش على فكره  انا اتكلم عن بريطانيا تدفع كويس تتعلم كويس .. في الجامعه مو فريي لا للمهاجرين ولاالبريطانين كل ناس تتكلب ديون وعليها فوايد لما تشتغل تنخصم من راتبك اما لو انك اجنبي تدفع لهم دبل يطلعون بلاوي من وين الله اعلم.. مافي شئ اسمه بروح اتعلم بره فقط لازم تعرف وين واشلون وبكم ووين بتقعد اهم شئ*


----------



## Man Of Gd (9 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا candy shop
و بريطانيا غالية و القروض الدلراسية ماعليهاش فوايد و باقي اوروبا رخيصة جدا في الجامعات و المدارس الحكومية قوية و مجانية


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*عليها يبا فوائد على قروض في بريطانيا مابغي احبطك بس مافي دراسه رخيصه في اوربا.. مسالة ان مدارس الحكوميه قويه فيها نظر في بريطانيا لازم يدخل كليه سنه او سنتين قبل الجامعه عشان يكون طالب مهيئ لدراسة جامعيه اصل مدارس الحكوميه خايبه.. والخاصه ساحبه البساط منها*


----------



## Man Of Gd (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*دا عندنا مش ههنال انا ممكن اجيبلك صورة من هناك لو تحبي*​


----------



## Man Of Gd (10 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Man Of Gd (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*و دي تعتبر انضف مدارس مصر و ايه بقى لسة متجددة فباين ان المكان نضيف او ممكن زي ما بيعمكلو بيجددوا الفصل عشان التصوير دانا مرة صورت حاجة بجد قالولي اياك تزيعها*​


----------

